# Residency



## shadow2 (Oct 21, 2002)

I am a senior in high school in MN and wondering about residency restrictions for waterfowl licenses for ND. I thought it would be cool if I could go to college at UND, qualify as a resident, and go hunting all the time by buying a resident license, or if I would still have to buy a non-resident one. How is UND?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

When I turned 18 and got my Drivers License renewed they I asked about this. They told me that you have a choice of keeping your MN residency or getting ND residency.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know what is all involved in changing residency and costs of tuition etc.But if you go to school here and are a MN resident,you will have to go by the non-res rules.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I know you can vote as a student with 30 day residency - I bet you can hunt if you live here 30 days too ??? But then you would be a ND taxpayer & have to license your vehicles also. It would be well worth it though


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Check out SDSU--SoDak issues resident hunting licenses to their non-resident students. Surprisingly, NoDak does not. There was an article in the NDSU paper about this issue a couple months ago. You could become a NoDak resident and get both a resident license and resident tuition rates but I think that your parents would not be able to claim you as a dependent on their taxes if you did this. Probably not a big deal to them if they aren't going to help you with school/living expenses but it would be a big deal if they are. Don't take this as gospel though, check it out with the authorities. I have been wrong several times already today :roll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Residency Requirements for Out-of-State Students (8/28/02)

Out-of-state students attending college in North Dakota should be aware of residency requirements before purchasing state hunting and fishing licenses, reports Bruce Burkett, district warden supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department, Devils Lake.

A student from another state attending college in North Dakota doesn't automatically qualify for a resident license, Burkett said. "Each fall a number of out-of-state students assume they qualify for a resident license," he added. "It is not that they are purposely breaking the law, they just don't understand the requirement."

State law defines a resident as any person who has actually lived within this state or maintained that person's home for at least six months. A nonresident is any person who has not done so.

"A number of students think if they rent an apartment for the school year, that makes them eligible for a resident license," Burkett said. "That is not the case."

Out-of-state students have these rules of thumb to consider: 1) if the college or university the student is attending holds the person in nonresident status, the student would have to get a hunting/fishing license in North Dakota as a nonresident; and 2) if the student's parents claim the student on their taxes, the student would have to get a nonresident license.

The residency issue is mainly in question when out-of-state students inquire on bird hunting and fishing in North Dakota, according to Carrie Whitney, department licensing supervisor. "Big game seasons, because of the lottery procedure, require persons reside in North Dakota six months prior to the application process," Whitney added. "So those students from out-of-state who are starting college now would have to apply for leftover deer licenses as a nonresident."

One last point of interest, Whitney said, is once an individual moves out of North Dakota the resident license becomes invalid immediately. "You cannot come back into North Dakota and hunt or fish with that resident license," she said. "You instantly become a nonresident."

Students with questions on residency status, Burkett noted, should ask before making a mistake. "Any student that has a question of residency status and legal ability to obtain any license should contact their nearest District Game Warden," he said.

-G&F-


----------



## boozer (Sep 26, 2002)

For military personnel they have to be on station for 6 months in ND before they can get a resident!!!!


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 21, 2002)

What about that residency waiver form on the game and fish website?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You can use the waiver but you are still going to need to change your driver's license, vehicle plates and file taxes in ND. If your parents still claim you as a dependent, and live in another state, then technically you're still a resident of that state.

If you're a resident from ND, and you go to school in MN you can buy a resident license in both states. MN has a law that allows college students to purchase a resident license with a college ID. I don't know why ND doesn't do this. One of the best things ND has going for it is the hunting and fishing, you'd think they'd want to allow kids from other state's that are going to school here to be able to take part in it...in hopes it might be a factor in deciding if they stay and live in ND after they finish school. In my opinion ND needs to try to attract young people to live here. Plus it's not like college kids are going to be leasing and buying land so I don't see why it's this way. Like Fetch said, you can vote after living here 30 days, I don't understand why the whole license thing is so tough.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

If you claim residency in both MN and ND, and buy resident hunting licenses in both states, you can expect a call from the ND game and fish. My buddy got busted last year by the Game and Fish cause he bought resident hunting licenses in both ND and MN. He also had to go to court and pay a fine, so if you think you're sneeky think AGAIN. The ND Game and Fish cross references all licenses so my advice is make sure you know what you're doing otherwise you might be in some hot water.


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for all the good info. Looks like I would still have to purchase a non-res license. Would it still be worth it to go there and be able to hunt early goose, two weeks of ducks, and spring light goose?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

One of the things that I loved the most about going to school at SDSU in Brookings was that you could purchase a resident license. So, for at least one season I was able to have resident licenses in MN and SD. It was the SD resident license that contributed to the fact that ELEVEN years later I am finally finishing up my degree here at NCSU. I arranged my class schedule at SDSU around hunting and still hunted when I should have been in class. Thank god the waterfowling here in NC SUCKS!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Shadow...The early Canada season counts as part of your 2 weeks.The spring season does not.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Boozer,

Active duty military stationed in ND can get resident licenses immediately. I had to talk to two people in Bismarck but I finally worked it out and got mine issued 3 months after I moved here. Also, active duty military stationed anywhere can get a resident license and hunt at any time throughout the season as long as they are on leave and have the papers to prove it.


----------

